

Show HN: Instantly stream torrents in the browser - milankragujevic
http://movbucket.com/?hn2=1

======
captn3m0
This has been tried by a lot of people earlier, and it was _always_ invariably
shut down.

I remember joker.org as the last attempt. Why would this last any longer?

~~~
milankragujevic
I'm not sure. If I can finance the servers with ad money, I can continue to
move servers, open new accounts, etc... Currently it's on DO but when I get
enough money I will switch to a Russian off-shore host where nobody will
bother the website. I'm open to legal advice.

~~~
undefined0
Don't host in Russia. Pre-2012 Russia had lacked copyright laws, not anymore.

I advise you to host in Switzerland. If you want multiple locations, jumping
between Brazil, Latvia, Moldova, Luxembourg and Panama I would recommend.

You're currently using GoDaddy as a registrar... massive mistake. Switch to an
offshore accredited registrar. I recommend
[https://www.nazwa.pl/domeny/](https://www.nazwa.pl/domeny/) (Poland),
[https://regtons.com/en/support/accreditations/](https://regtons.com/en/support/accreditations/)
(Czech Republic), if needed I can tell you of a trusted Latvian registrar by
email. Also, Tonic.to & Vunic.vu but these are only for .to and .vu domain
names. ISNic.is is good if you're getting a .is domain extension.

Legally speaking, as long as you don't make the suggestion that you are aware
of users voilating copyright law and don't promote infringement (either via a
'Recent downloads'/'Top Downloads' list), you should be fine. Also, it's
always safer to incorporate and not to involve other people (conspiracy laws
could bite you then). If you're using ffmpeg on your server, you're altering
the video and can be liable for copyright takedowns but if you don't modify
the file you're then considered a proxy/cache (but that's EU, I don't know
whether it's the same in Canada).

~~~
milankragujevic
I'm not using ffmpeg on the server, just proxying the file. I don't even cache
it. Thank you for the excellent advice. Just one question, do you think this
is legal in Amsterdam (where the main server is hosted) and in France? I know
it's probably illegal in the US, but then again everything is thanks to the
reach of MPAA.

~~~
undefined0
The website in itself is not illegal, even in the US. However, the copyright
cartel have strong influence and pressure hosting providers to ban you. The
Netherlands is okay for some websites (file hosting) but bad for other similar
sites (file sharing). You're in a new niche, so it's hard to know how you're
provider will reach under pressure from BREIN and other anti-piracy units.
It's something you'll have to learn from experience. In addition to my
previous comment, it's also worth noting that Romania is very good for your
type of website and they offer very cheap, high quality and fast bandwidth -
Voxility.com and M247.ro come to mind. From my assumption, you should be fine
in the netherlands but it is known that the MPAA is currently planning to sue
Leaseweb for hosting cyberlockers in the Netherlands. So that might pose a
risk to you in the future.

I would be amazed if Adsense didn't suspend your account when you get popular.
Once they do so, your biggest challange will be finding a way to generate
revenue for your website. File hosts/sharing sites all use low paying ad
networks, that's why you see installer adware mixed with popunders and a dozen
ad banners on those sites. I recommend using two ad networks at a time so if
one suspends you, you'll not be drained of funds. Video ads are the highest
paying when you're unable to use adsense. AOL's Be-On network is fantastic
(you can earn the same amount as Adsense with that network).

~~~
milankragujevic
I'll check out Be-On and M247.ro. M247 seems excellent if the allow websites
such as mine, but their dedicated servers are a bit pricey (I pay €14 to
Kimsufi/OVH for a 2TB HDD dedi with 4GB RAM, Intel Atom CPU and unmetered
bandwidth. ) and a VPS might be too slow for this. I don't know. I would need
start up money to buy servers, and I'm new to this (15 years old) so I don't
know. Not to be to depressed, but I'll probably just stop this once I run out
of play money... Thanks for the advice nonetheless.

------
mijoharas
I just get "Error loading media, file not found". Is the site under load due
to hacker news traffic or is there something else going on? seems an
interesting project, technically speaking.

~~~
milankragujevic
Yes, I just switched from Apache to nginx and I'm testing it now. Apache is
just too CPU intensive for DO's cheapest instance. I'm also finalizing install
of 2 new servers. edit: it works now. edit 2: the new server is working and is
splitting the load.

------
milankragujevic
People, please be patient. There is very high load on the servers, I just
added a third OVH server, and it should slowly balance out. If it doesn't work
please try again.

------
milankragujevic
It's interesting that about 40% of the streamed content is porn. That's
something that I don't find surprising for some reason.

------
ChrisGranger
Again? You just posted this yesterday...

~~~
milankragujevic
Yes and nobody has noticed it. I read the rules, if the story hasn't got much
attention it can be re-posted. I'm very sorry if I miss-interpreted the rules
and in that case the mods can delete the story, but I'm not sure that I did.

